# New furry comic possibility



## Sigvard Alfrothul (Jul 5, 2022)

I’m owner of a production company involved with creating props and art for the entertainment industry. Usually I create pieces for large budget films but I’m thinking in investing time, money, and energy into a action comic or even possibility an full animation, or even something in between... this project will be based around an original story within an anthropomorphic world! I’m no stranger to comics having made a few in my spare time growing up, but this one, will be professionally done and a massive undertaking! I currently have enough story for 7 independent novels with a story arc spanning all them which would amount to over 100 comic issues! I’m curious about the type of reception I can expect and want to feel out the audience interest before fully committing. Another-words I need convincing and support by a show of hands this will be something that will be wanted! I’m not asking for money nor am I asking for contributors at this point. At the very least I will be making a novel and it’s success will depend on if others get made. I’ve been working on this for over two years getting everything together. I’m currently editing the first book which will consist of 15+ Chapters, each chapter corresponding to a single comic issues. I’m not yet ready to release information regarding plot or characters but I’ve gone as far as designing characters, storyboarding, filing for copyright, and trademarking. I even have a few professional voice actors and artist lined up with further insight under NDA. In the future I will be searching for talents!


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 6, 2022)

how are we going to be able to judge if it's something we want or not if you don't give us any info outside of "it's got talking animals in it!"? just because it's furry in nature and you have a bunch of it planed out,doesn't mean the fandom will like it (or buy it even if they don't. you're not pokemon). you're gonna have to spill the beans a little bit if you want to gain any traction,otherwise there's nothing for us to get hyped up about.


----------



## tentiv (Jul 6, 2022)

I'd have to agree with the above post. Judging whether you'd have a receptive audience for a product in its early development stages can't really be done by direct asking. You need to think like a project lead. You have an idea for a product, and you want to know if this product can be sold for a profit. You seem to already have an idea of your expenses, which is good. Beyond that, the two most important components in estimating gross income are market demographics and the landscape of competing products. I don't have a good source for the former (maybe Furscience?). In an ideal world you could find out distributions for the age, gender, race/ethnicity, income, sexuality, political orientation, etc. of your audience and design a product around that. In reality, most of your target audience use online personas that mask all of this information, but maybe the personas themselves hold important data? After that, examine your competitors: price-point, advertising strategy, page count, units sold, user reviews, everything you can find. You can then break down what factors led to their success or failure. Ask yourself, why are Kyell Gold and Rukis the biggest names in furry literature?

Other than that, you could also ask more specific questions. Things like, "Some people say that a good story can make up for bad art, but good art can never make up for a bad story. Do you agree with that?" My personal opinion is yes, and so if you were trying to make a product with only me in mind, you could feel comfortable devoting more resources to the writing than the art.

What I've said can be a good estimation of possible interest in any generic product, but your product is also a work of art. Please don't take this post as me saying that you need to slavishly copy what people are already reading. Trust in your creative vision. People are drawn to enthusiasm and sincerity, when a story feels real and tells them something that seems true to them. If you give them something they've never seen before while making it feel real, you'll have more interest than you can handle.


----------



## Sigvard Alfrothul (Jul 6, 2022)

All valid and insightful help, thank you. I realize I’m asking something that is vague. Unfortunately my hands are tied legally. At the moment I cannot go into to much detail but rest assured it will come and hit hard when the first issue is in physical production. At that point I’ll have concept art, can talk more openly about plot, and it will have its first issue released free! Regardless the first one will be done, maybe that would be a more appropriate time to ask this question!


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jul 9, 2022)

Post again when you got info bout it and I'll pass it round to my mates who aren't on here


----------

